# Marriott Spain advice



## happymum (Jul 4, 2018)

Considering a trip to Spain, and see availability at both Marbella and Andaluza for around the dates I need. The Andaluza dates are better for me, but it sounds like Marbella property is better located?
I would appreciate any feedback or suggestions that might help with my choice. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 4, 2018)

Depends on what you are trying to do, do you have kids, etc. Why would Marbella be better located? Andaluza is closer to daytrips such as Gibraltar and Morocco. Andaluza has a beach.


----------



## aandmrun (Jul 4, 2018)

We have stayed at Andaluza and really enjoyed it there.  It is right on the beach.  The units are beautiful.  We had a 2 bedroom.  Also, the tours that Steve Fatula mentioned are really sites not to miss.  We took the organized tours and were picked up right at the timeshare site.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 7, 2018)

Better located for what? I prefer Andaluza's location, closer to Ronda, closer to the foodie heaven of Benehavis, closer to Estepona. There is a new Aldi supermarket a few minutes walk away, both are directly on the beach although Marbella's is better. The pools at Andaluza are better however I prefer the bar and restaurant area at Marbella. Andaluza is smaller which I like but their barbecue grills are hopeless!

We took a trip to Tangier earlier this year (did it ourselves with a guide we arranged to meet over there). Really didn't think much of it at all, not a great deal to see and it makes for a very long day. I'd rather spend my time exploring Spain. Didn't think much of Gibraltar either, reminded me of an 80's Britain (and not in a good way!).


----------



## happymum (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks all for your feedback!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 7, 2018)

LOL, I think I know what you mean.


Pompey Family said:


> Didn't think much of Gibraltar either, reminded me of an 80's Britain (and not in a good way!).


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 7, 2018)

Pompey Family said:


> Better located for what? I prefer Andaluza's location, closer to Ronda, closer to the foodie heaven of Benehavis, closer to Estepona. There is a new Aldi supermarket a few minutes walk away, both are directly on the beach although Marbella's is better. The pools at Andaluza are better however I prefer the bar and restaurant area at Marbella. Andaluza is smaller which I like but their barbecue grills are hopeless!
> 
> We took a trip to Tangier earlier this year (did it ourselves with a guide we arranged to meet over there). Really didn't think much of it at all, not a great deal to see and it makes for a very long day. I'd rather spend my time exploring Spain. Didn't think much of Gibraltar either, reminded me of an 80's Britain (and not in a good way!).



I guess it depends what you want out of such a trip. For me, being a naval/military history buff, there's a lot of it in Gibraltar. I could have stayed there all day looking around, had a blast. DW liked it also. One could see just how difficult it would have been to try and take it. Didn't know about the tunnels, those were interesting as well. There's a lot to see there. 

Tangier was very educational. We enjoyed that trip as well, along with the food.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 8, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I guess it depends what you want out of such a trip. For me, being a naval/military history buff, there's a lot of it in Gibraltar. I could have stayed there all day looking around, had a blast. DW liked it also. One could see just how difficult it would have been to try and take it. Didn't know about the tunnels, those were interesting as well. There's a lot to see there.
> 
> Tangier was very educational. We enjoyed that trip as well, along with the food.



Being from Portsmouth we're very fortunate to have so much naval history on our doorstep so for me Gibraltar didn't have much to offer in that respect. The tunnels were interesting and the kids loved the monkeys but that was pretty much it for us.

We were really disappointed with the food in Tangier. Granted we only ate in one restaurant but the guide insisted it was one of the best (and it was pretty busy) but it was very boring. So much better food to be had in Spain.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 8, 2018)

Two things:

I hope Marbella has gotten their 'act' together at the restaurant upstairs; it was a disaster when we were there 2 years ago.
@Steve Fatula :  what tour did you take to Tangier?  We wanted to go, but the reviews were very mixed.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Two things:
> 
> I hope Marbella has gotten their 'act' together at the restaurant upstairs; it was a disaster when we were there 2 years ago.
> @Steve Fatula :  what tour did you take to Tangier?  We wanted to go, but the reviews were very mixed.



We took the Marriott trip, the one the resort does. It goes through the old marketplace, but that's kind of a problem for some as they have the pushiest street salesman in history. Far worse than any timeshare presentation. However, we have no trouble saying no so it was a lot of fun to see the city and the diverse group of peoples there. Some really did not like the salesman.....


----------



## taterhed (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks.  I've heard the souk is not what it's cracked up to be....

Some have taken a private 'off the map' tour that is supposed to be pretty good.  Of course, it's my distinct goal to avoid being another 'tourist captured, held for hostage...' story on CNN.  

Yes, just get in the back of the truck please....under the tarp.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Thanks.  I've heard the souk is not what it's cracked up to be....
> 
> Some have taken a private 'off the map' tour that is supposed to be pretty good.  Of course, it's my distinct goal to avoid being another 'tourist captured, held for hostage...' story on CNN.
> 
> Yes, just get in the back of the truck please....under the tarp.



We enjoyed all of the food, and it was excellent. The restaurant the tour took us to was great, everyone enjoyed it. Morocco is a level 1 state department destination, rated safer than Spain! I was very surprised to see so many cultures there, really didn't know that.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 8, 2018)

great, maybe we'll try it next time!


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 9, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Thanks.  I've heard the souk is not what it's cracked up to be....



The souk is really nothing special at all. It's just a load of narrow streets filled with shops selling meat, fruit and vegetables, spices and some tourist tat (no prices displayed of course). There are also sections dedicated to clothing. I've been to far more interesting souks, the one in Tangier simply wasn't interesting.

With respect to the upstairs restaurant in Marbella Beach Resort, we were there in April and it was poor, very poor. I have no intention of eating in there again.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 17, 2018)

Having stayed at both, enjoyed our stay at Andaluza a lot more. More central location for day trips in the region (Rhonda, Cadiz, etc) and lots more  within walking distance.


----------



## lorenmd (Aug 23, 2018)

good to know. we are staying for a week at andaluza in november.  one week isn't enough for everything we want to do. we have a car and when we leave we work our way to barcelona, but rhonda cadiz . ??  where else.  all suggestions appreciated as i have the first 5 weeks to plan and book before we arrive there and i need to get on it.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 23, 2018)

Heck, we loved the markets in Malaga.  We had a great time walking, eating...people watching.
2x on Rhonda and Cadiz.

We also did a wine tour.  It's not what you'd expect....but we really enjoyed it.
If you need the name of the company...pm me.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 23, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Having stayed at both, enjoyed our stay at Andaluza a lot more. More central location for day trips in the region (Rhonda, Cadiz, etc) and lots more  within walking distance.


Good to know! I have only stayed at Marbella.

I was there 9 years ago and we took a tour led by Aziz - recommended by Rick Steves (and TUGer Zac495 smile) - to Tangier.
It was probably the best tour I have ever taken.

see this thread
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/back-from-marbella-and-morocco.76083/


----------

